
A man is running for governor of California so he can run false Facebook ads - gdilla
https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/28/tech/facebook-false-ads-california-governor/index.html
======
a3n
My question on all of this: Free speech is free speech. So why does Facebook
give a pass to political ads, but other kinds of ads and speech are subject to
some kind of judgment?

~~~
chris5745
May be a strategic move by FB to cultivate relationships in the political
ecosystem. FB doesn’t seem to have quite the free market clout it used to, and
will likely rely on these relationships for many reasons in the future. By
giving politicians a free pass, the election losers will blame FB, but the
winners will credit them and be in a position of power to perpetuate the
system that got them there. It’s a win-win for FB.

